
Microsoft Plans 7-inch Tablet - Lightning
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323741004578415661035812902.html
======
damian2000
Same link, bypassing the paywall.
[http://www.google.com/url?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB...](http://www.google.com/url?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323741004578415661035812902.html)

